
Show HN: JobsQuery.it – Job board with salary range included for all job offers - krystiangw
https://jobsquery.it/jobs
======
vegancycler
Looks like a cool project! Any chance you add "new job offers" notification
for specific criteria?

~~~
krystiangw
Definitely worth considering in the near future

------
dmarlowl
Very nice. Perhaps add a filter for contract / part-time / full-time?

------
puristo
I like it. Keep it simple

------
whitemano
Nice, I like Google Map solution. However graphic design is poor

~~~
krystiangw
It is still early stage so hopefully graphic will be improved

------
minsky
Awesome work. I like sort by salary option.

------
snoranman
Definitely something I will use.

